# NO LONGER NEEDED - pair of Shimano shifters 9 or 10 speed



## DCLane (28 Dec 2015)

For my Merida Cyclo Cross 3-MD build I'm after a pair of Shimano shifters, either 9 or 10 speed. Double of triple I don't mind.

I _thought_ I had a pair but the ones in my shed are old Sora 8-speed and Microshift 9 speed.

Does anyone have any that they'd like to sell? Sora 9 speed, Tiagra 9 or 10 speed or 105 10 speed are fine.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Dec 2015)

Are the shimano ones double or triple ?
Im looking for 8x3 shifters , currently bidding on ebay on a pair of shimano ones for my subway drop bar project .


----------



## wam68 (28 Dec 2015)

Have a Tiagra triple front mech shifter you can have for nowt. Just glad to give it a new home if you want.


----------



## DCLane (28 Dec 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Are the shimano ones double or triple ?
> Im looking for 8x3 shifters , currently bidding on ebay on a pair of shimano ones for my subway drop bar project .


 
They're double unfortunately - and will be on my next winter project. All I need is a frame ...


----------



## DCLane (28 Dec 2015)

wam68 said:


> Have a Tiagra triple front mech shifter you can have for nowt. Just glad to give it a new home if you want.


 
Thanks - that'd be useful. Just let me know where to send postage please ...


----------



## wam68 (28 Dec 2015)

DCLane said:


> Thanks - that'd be useful. Just let me know where to send postage please ...


Will price postage in the morning and let you know and we can sort it out via Paypal Gift. Shouldn't be any more than a couple of pound. PM me your address

Mark


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (28 Dec 2015)

I actually have a set from my CX bike in the garage.. Sora 9 speed... They have cosmetic details since I got into an accident with them but they were working fine before the shop replaced them with new ones...

No idea what to charge you if you want them... (will look it up)


----------



## SWSteve (10 Mar 2016)

@DCLane , not sure if you found any, but I have 2x9 available (Sora) if you would like, drop me a DM

@cyberknight are you still looking for 3x8 shifters?


----------



## cyberknight (10 Mar 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @DCLane , not sure if you found any, but I have 2x9 available (Sora) if you would like, drop me a DM
> 
> @cyberknight are you still looking for 3x8 shifters?


No thanks, after looking into it i have gone for bar end shifters , i just need some linear pull drop bar brake levers now . eg tektro rl 520


----------



## jp1970 (27 Mar 2016)

DCLane said:


> For my Merida Cyclo Cross 3-MD build I'm after a pair of Shimano shifters, either 9 or 10 speed. Double of triple I don't mind.
> 
> I _thought_ I had a pair but the ones in my shed are old Sora 8-speed and Microshift 9 speed.
> 
> Does anyone have any that they'd like to sell? Sora 9 speed, Tiagra 9 or 10 speed or 105 10 speed are fine.


PM sent re shifters


----------



## DCLane (27 Mar 2016)

jp1970 said:


> PM sent re shifters


 
Thanks - but it's built now.


----------

